
Clinkle Up in Smoke as Investors Want Their Money Back - uptown
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/01/22/clinkle-up-in-smoke-as-investors-want-their-money-back/
======
DiversityinSV
I don't agree. If Investors were dumb enough to add so much money to the seed
round of this turd, they should (and will) learn better by losing all their $
than to ask for it back. VCs gave tons of $$$ to Color, to Secret, etc... and
its all gone. Although they all love to say 'you can only lose your money
once'...

------
mesozoic
I like the irony of that photo it was like he should have known at that point
investing in Clinkle was like burning his money.

------
Justsignedup
friends don't link friends to forbes posts. ^_^ not gonna disable adblocker,
looks like gonna have to skip.

~~~
prostoalex
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkii...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clearly/iooicodkiihhpojmmeghjclgihfjdjhj)

